# Stumps smokers combining with Viking?



## starsfaninco (Sep 12, 2007)

This off the Stumps web site

"I WANT TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON WITH STUMP'S SMOKERS INC. (THE BEST SMOKER ON THE MARKET, MAYBE ONE DAY SOON I'LL GET ONE) STUMP'S SMOKERS INC. IS COMBINING WITH MAPLE HOLLOW BBQ COMPANY WHICH OWNS THE VIKING STORES AND SELLS VIKING COOKING EQUIPMENT WHICH IS TOP OF THE LINE IN THE APPLIANCE WORLD. I WILL STILL BE IN CHARGE OF THE STUMP'S SMOKERS DIVISION WHICH IS LOCATED IN CENTERVILLE, GA. THERE WERE MANY REASONS WHY I DECIDED TO TAKE THIS PATH AND THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE CLOSE TO ME UNDERSTAND WHY. THERE WILL BE SOME CHANGES TO THE WEBSITE, BUT THE FORUM WILL STILL BE THE SAME. WE WILL STILL BE BUILDING SMOKERS WITH THE SAME QUALITY AND WORKMANSHIP THAT HAS BROUGHT US TO THE TOP OF THE MARKET. WE WILL ALSO BE BRINGING A FEW MORE MODELS AND OPTIONS INTO THE MARKET. I AM VERY EXCITED ABOUT SOME OF THE NEW STUFF WE WILL BE OFFERING AND I THINK YOU WILL TOO. "


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank You for the info.  One day I'd love to have a Stumps in my driveway.


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 12, 2007)

I just went to the Stumps web page, THATS ALOT OF MONEY. I think I'll keep on using my little GOSM and spend my money on meat.


----------



## coz (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually the merger or whatever was done quite a while back.I have seen some pics of the new gravity feed units.I have built a clone of the gravity feeder and these type of cookers are very nice.I saw my first real Stumps at a cmpetition a couple weeks ago but it was the old version.


----------



## starsfaninco (Sep 12, 2007)

Coz, I think you're right.  I think it was actually done in 2006 (I saw the date a couple of minutes ago :) ).  but I've not seen anything from Viking in advertising or anything else.


----------



## coz (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually if you have some basic welding skills these are not very hard to build,just time consuming.I am getting ready to start the next version to try some different modifications.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 13, 2007)

I love my Stumps!!!   Worth every penny.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 14, 2007)

Coz, can you 'splain how the graivty feed work and whats to prvent all the charcoal from going up all at once?  Trying to wrap my mind around it but it ain't bending vey easily!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks


----------



## coz (Sep 15, 2007)

The charcoal(Usually lump)is in a vertical chute,the top of which is a gasketed door so its sealed.At the bottom is a grate,the grate is at the top of an ash box which has a ball valve to control the air flow.Going up the chute about 3-6 inches is a tube that goes into the cook chamber.The charcoal burns in the grate area and up to the area of the tube going into the cook chamber.The hot air above this area in the chute has the oxygen depleted so it cant burn.My chute is 44" from the top of the ash box to the top of the chute and will hold about 3/4 of a 20#bag of lump and will burn 18+ hours at 220-230 degrees.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n8Aj...elated&search=
 link is a video demo of a actual stumps.This explains  the stumps type better than I can.I can tell you that its one heck uva cooker.I am going to build a couple more with some different mods to see if I can improve the couple little things that may or may not be able to be easily fixed.Pics are from my build.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3847
this was a thread from my build.


----------



## coz (Sep 15, 2007)

FBJ,how old is your unit?Which Size?


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 17, 2007)

Coz,

I have a GF223, got one of the last ones made (saved some $$$) before Stump started knocking out the new Elite series. I got to check out the Elites in his shop in various stages of completion and they sure were nice.


----------

